# Whos taken game with 107's?



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey all!
I just wanted to know who all has taken game with Alliance sterling 107's.

Ive been taking black birds with 107's alot lately.. Im sure Charles has taken game with them...

Thanks !

SMS


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

i did!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i have taken tree rats,rabbits,rats ,


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Hey all!
> I just wanted to know who all has taken game with Alliance sterling 107's.
> 
> Ive been taking black birds with 107's alot lately.. Im sure Charles has taken game with them...
> ...


YEP!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Have not played with 107s long enough to have taken game with yet, but will this spring or summer. Thanks again Charles for the 107s driving me closer to the Darkside. :naughty:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## mopep (Mar 13, 2012)

are there any of you guys having some 107 for sale?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

mopep said:


> are there any of you guys having some 107 for sale?


 I have some.. But do you have a staples near you?


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

You eat blackbirds ???


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

halbart said:


> You eat blackbirds ???


 You can!! But no i dont.. They are a pest in a farmers farm up the street and hes having me take care of that.. My grampa would shoot black birds with a slingshot and eat them.

Take care,

SMS


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> halbart said:
> 
> 
> > You eat blackbirds ???
> ...


A friend did similar service with vermin on a local farm ( using an air rifle ) and ended up with the 'rabbit franchise' on two farms !


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

halbart said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > halbart said:
> ...


 Thats Great man!! I might have to check the farm out more for rabbits.

Thanks!

SMS


----------

